

What Ray Ozzie Didn't Tell You About Microsoft Azure - twampss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/11/03/dziuba_azure/

======
kleneway
"Let's say you're a business decision maker, and you got yourself on this
cloud computing kick. Who would you rather buy your cloud resources from?

1\. A company whose main business is books 2\. A company whose main business
is text advertisements 3\. A company whose main business is business software"

This is a really, really important observation. First time I've seen it
spelled out so clearly.

~~~
Angostura
It's also a very clever framing the question in a leading way. Let's try
framing it in another way:

Let's say you're a business decision maker, and you got yourself on this cloud
computing kick. Who would you rather buy your cloud resources from?

1\. A company who built its entire business on the high availability of its
international network of online transaction engines, 2. A company which has
built its business on indexing, and processing one of the biggest data stores
in the world, and which has also built and run the world's most popular
Internet-based productivity tools. 3. A company whose business relies om
shipping a PC operating systems and which also supplies a word processor. "

I'm not saying that my framing is any less biased, just that there is more
than one way to view these things.

------
kirubakaran
When their cloud goes down, it will be called 'The Blue Sky Of Death'.

------
Hoff
This is the same Microsoft business model and strategy that's been in use
since the Windows product first got traction.

New and up-rated buzz phrases, same and repackaged and renamed and updated
products and services. If you watch, most of the Microsofties will use the
same gestures and techniques in the presentations, too.

The languages listed as "soon" would appear to be a freeze-the-market
component of the classic competitive strategy, as are the barbs tossed at the
competitors.

Almost certainly more technical and operations and licensing complexity and
cross-version complexity, though the C-level usually discovers these costs
after the deal is done. If at all.

Will it work? Sure. But you'll (still) be using Windows and Windows
Networking, with all that entails.

But hey, they got you to look at Windows. Again.

------
andr
Ok, so the whole article is just a regurgitation of what is already known
about Windows Azure + ranting. Dziuba has obviously not used the service.

If you think about it, .NET Live Services' service bus = SQS but better. SQL
Services = Bigtable. Azure = AppEngine (you give it the code and it makes it
run). It's not really that hard to get, different, or superfluous. It's just
so easy to use that your average enterprise VB window pusher can use it.

And yes, the marketing sucks. It took me a good hour to see what's going on.

